# Remettre son Ipod à zéro



## Tamia02 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjours, je viens d'avoir mon Ipod touch, j'ai mis dans un premier temps un certain nombre de video mais dans un 2eme temps comme la mémoire me fait défaut et bien j'aimerais le "remettre a zéro" pour le syncroniser ultérieurement... Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## vaness'93 (19 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis en pleine négoce avec le père noël pour avoir le mien... J'aimerai bien t'aider ! T'as pas un mode d'emploi avec ton truc ?


----------



## DeepDark (19 Novembre 2008)

Tamia02 a dit:


> Bonjours, je viens d'avoir mon Ipod touch, j'ai mis dans un premier temps un certain nombre de video mais dans un 2eme temps comme la mémoire me fait défaut et bien j'aimerais le "remettre a zéro" pour le syncroniser ultérieurement... Merci de votre aide ...


Depuis iTunes tu supprimes les vidéos qui sont sur ton iPod...


Sinon toujours depuis iTunes tu peux le restaurer mais cela effacera *toutes* les données de ton iPod Touch...


----------



## Tamia02 (21 Novembre 2008)

Ok ok merci


----------

